# mormischka fischen am schluchsee



## rheinfelder (30. November 2004)

hi ihr angel späzis|wavey: 
ich gehe jedes Jahr an pfingsten an den schluchsee und etwa vor 6 jahren musste ich eine niederlage einstecken mit einen schluchseeianer der hat mich voll vertig gemacht (wie es begann) ich bin bei einem koleg gessen und haben über das angelen gerredet ich sag natürlich weil ich immer mit dennen gefisch habe und auch immer was gefangen habe die schwarzen gummi jigs sin die besten her schutelte nur den kopf #d  er fischte mit mormischka ach mit dem fängst du eh nicht besser wie ich dann sagte ehr nur "top die wette gilt" ich lachte nur :q wir haben schnell unser angelzeug geholt und sind an denn see wir montierten und fingen an wir haben 2 stunden gefischen und ich habe 20 barsche gefangen und der kolege hat in der zeit 65 barsche gefangen ich sagte nur #r 

er hat es mir dann erklärt und hat mir auch ein paar mormischkas gegeben und jetzt gehe ich fast jedes wochenende an den schluchsee und in anderen gewässer kann man auch gut fangen(rhein, staffelsee über all wo es barsch gibt) man brauch dazu nur eine sehr weiche rute ca. 1,80 m groß eine kleine rolle und ein 13 schnur und das wichtigste sind die dendrobener man muss aber auch vorsichig sein man fängt damit so zimlich alles rotaugen hecht(sehr schwierig) und ander fische auch

mein dad mat dann eine form gemacht und dann haben mir sieh gegossen  mit zinn 

wer mehr wissen will kann fragen oder er schaut under www.asv-rheinfelden und dort ist ein link für mormischkas also schaut rein aber den bericht hat mein dad geschrieben! 

bis dann Petri heil euer rheinfelder#6 #h


----------



## gismowolf (30. November 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Hi rheinfelder!
Ich praktiziere die Mormyschkafischerei seit ca.36 Jahren!Es freut mich zu lesen,daß auch ab und zu andere auf diese Art fischen!
Im Winter kommt die Zeit für die feinste Fischerei des Jahres mit Ködern wie Mormyschka und kleinsten Zockern bis 15g.Man benötigt dazu eine feine Rutenspitze,
die den zartesten Nuckelbiß anzeigt,dünnste Schnüre und eine tiefere Stelle im Fluß,
wo die Fische unter versunkenen Bäumen und im Wurzelwerk von am Ufer stehenden Bäumen gute Unterstände haben.Auch wenn die Fische(ich spreche hier von allen
winteraktiven Weißfischen,Barschen und auch von Karpfen)im Fluß nicht beißen wollen,macht sie das auf und ab,sowie die seitlichen Hüpfer der Mormyschka aggressivund sie gehen auf die Mormyschka los und beißen hinein!!Die Mormyschka imitiert ein Insekt im Nymphenstadium und Nymphen sind eben der Hauptnahrungsanteil unserer Fische!!
Wie jeder weiß,gibt es auch im Winter,speziell um die Zeit um Weihnachten eine Tauwetterperiode,die den Wasserstand kurzfristig steigen läßt.In dieser Zeit verbrauchen die Fische mehr Energie als im Ruhezustand und wenn das Wasser fällt,das ist so meist 2-3 Tage nach dem Höchststand,dann werden sie sehr aktiv und fressen alles was daherschwimmt,freßbar aussieht und nach Nahrung schmeckt.Deshalb habe auch meist um diese Zeit auch Karpfen gefangen,nicht einmal,sondern immer dann,wenn im Winter das Hochwasser wieder zurückgeht.Man 
benötigt zum Fischen keine eigene Rute dazu(ein sogenannter Pimpel eignet sich nur zum Eisfischen=Kurzrute,ca.30-50cm lang),sondern kann den Spitzenring gegen einen mit Innengewinde tauschen und dann feine Spitzen von der Winkelpickerfischereiausrüstung hineinschrauben oder man macht sich aus einer gebrauchten Gitarresaite eine Spitze,fädelt dazu noch eine mit einer Schockfarbe gut sichtbar gemachte Balsaholzkugel auf und befestigt diese Spitze mit Klebeband vor dem Spitzenring.Eine (1!) Made(2 sind zuviel!)auf den Haken der Mormyschka gespießt
und mit 0.08 bis max.0.12 Monofil runtergelassen auf den Grund.Ca.5-10cm hochgezogen und einige Male im Prinzip wie mit einem Pilker gehoben und gesenkt.Dann ruhig halten und wenn der Bißanzeiger ein oder zweimal leicht nach unten wippt,anschlagen!!Man kann und will es nicht glauben,aber ich habe eben mit dieser 
Fischerei im Winter schon Massenfänge erlebt.
__________________


----------



## NorbertF (30. November 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Das klingt sehr sehr interessant.
Habt ihr eine Bezugsquelle für die Dinger? Internetshop?
Danke!


----------



## gismowolf (30. November 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Hallo NorbertF!
Ich mach mir das ganze Zubehör zu dieser Fischerei selbst!Stelle demnächst einige Fotos hier rein!


----------



## rheinfelder (30. November 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

hi norbertf haste schon in die angegebene internet adresse geguckt ich kann die jemand sagen wo sie per post verschickt das wäre meine dad ich kann dir uch noch die e-mail addy geben
petri heil


----------



## rheinfelder (30. November 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

hey gismowolf baust du auch andere sache wie blinker u.s.w.ich will auch noch pics rein machen petri heil


----------



## NorbertF (30. November 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

@Rheinfelder: Danke, alles klar! Bestellung kommt demnächst


----------



## barsch_zocker (30. November 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Mormyschkas zu bauen is keine sehr schwierige Sache, du brauchst

1 Holzbrett
1 Dremel o.ä. mit ein paar kleinen Fräsern
1 Lötkolben und Lötzinn
- kleine stabile Haken
- Aterienklemme o.ä.
- Cutermesser
- Stecknadeln
- Schleifpapier

Du nimmst den Dremel und machst damit am Rand des Holzbrettes kleine Vertiefungen in der Form wie du sie gern hättest, am Besten ein bisschen größer da die "Rohlinge" machbearbeitet werden müssen.

Dann nimmst du das Cuttermesser und machst damit einen Schnitt zur Außenkante (du öffnest die Form quasi) in diesen Schnitt legst du den Haken ein und fixierst ihn mit der Aterienklemme so das er waagrecht steht und nicht verrutscht.
Jetzt nimmt man den Lötkolben und tröpfelt die Form mit Lötzinn zu (dabei sollte man sich nich zuviel Zeit lassen)
Ist die Form voll und das Lötzinn noch nicht fest nimmt man eine Stecknadel und sticht diese in die Form. Durch dieses Loch wird später die Schnur gefädelt!
Ist alles abgekühlt sollte man kontrollieren ob der Haken gut eingegossen wurde, ist das der Fall kann die Mormyschka mit dem Schleifpapier schön machbearbeiten

Mormyschkas sind fängige Köder auf Barsch#6 , ich bin aber wieder fast von ihnen abgekommen zugunsten von Zockern und Twistern da sie einfach die ultimativen Minibarschmagnete sind. Und auch nicht unbedingt für größere Tiefen geeignet sind.

barsch_zocker


----------



## NorbertF (30. November 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*



> Mormyschkas zu bauen is keine sehr schwierige Sache



Da hab ich doch glatt kurz Hoffnung geschöpft.
Der danach folgende Text hat mich aber schnell wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## rheinfelder (30. November 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

es gibt auch andere formen die macht mein dad und die kann man immer benutzen dann ist nichts mehr mit schleifen und fräsen 
PETRI HEIS ZUSAMMEN EUER RHEINFELDER


----------



## Bondex (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Konnte im Netz nichts finden, daher bitte ich hier um Fotos


----------



## hauki (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

@Bondex

Mormyschken (oder Mormyschkas?) kannst Du Dir im Bild auf Barsch-Alarm mal ansehen: http://barsch-alarm.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=561

Allerdings geht´s da speziell um Sommerfischerei und auch nicht ums Basteln. Finde die Dinger aber sehr nett - sind bestimmt auch fängig.

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## Igor (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

@ NorbertF

 Für den barsch_zocker ist das wirklich keine schwere Sache. Solst seine arbeit  im Thread Wobler aus Besenstil anschauen.


----------



## rheinfelder (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

hey hauki die mormyschkas sehen nicht schlecht aus

Petri heil zusammen


----------



## NorbertF (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

@Igor: ich kann maximal einen Nagel in die Wand haun... für mich ist alles schwer 
Ich kauf lieber bevor ich mir weh tu...


----------



## rheinfelder (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

ach wenn man sie kauft macht es ja beim angel halb soviel spas wie mit selber gemacht! und man kann sie machen wie man will as ist das gute ich und mein dad machen auch für 2 kleine angelgeschäfte mormischkas und die sind immer zimlich schnell weg

PETRI HEIL ZUSAMMEN


----------



## NorbertF (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Vielleicht möchtet ihr ja statt für das Angelgeschäft mal welche für mich machen? Ich zahl euch dann dafür auch ein bissl mehr? Wäre das ein Angebot?

gruss
Norbert


----------



## rheinfelder (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

ja das wäre ein gutes angebot ich mus da aber erst mit meinem dad reden ist aber wahrscheinlich kein problem


----------



## NorbertF (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Das ist nett von Dir, danke!


----------



## hecht 1 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

sorry, aber was ist das für n zeug#t


----------



## rheinfelder (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

das sind so haken die in zinn oder blei eingegossen sind man macht einmisst wurm inten drauf und fretig diese sigenanten dinger kommen aus russland!

 Petru heil zusammen|wavey:


----------



## The_Duke (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Guckt mal hier....das ist die HP von unserem Verein.
Den Beitrag dort hat der Dad vom rheinfelder verfasst 

Mormyschka

Es ist echt verblüffend, wie fängig dieses komische Ding ist! :m


----------



## hecht 1 (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

:z kann mir jemand sagen, wie man die geilen teile genau selber baut?? Bitte!
Danke schon mal:g


----------



## NorbertF (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*



> Es ist echt verblüffend, wie fängig dieses komische Ding ist!



und wie schwer zu kriegen auch!
Hab immer noch keine


----------



## harley (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

hallo rheinfelder

könntest du mir sagen in welchen geschäften die verkauft werden oder ob ich direkt bei dir einkaufen kann? arbeite ganz in der nähe, also abholen wäre kein problem

gruss harley


----------



## Hummer (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Hier hat  gismowolf beschrieben, wie man die Dinger selber baut.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## The_Duke (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Findet man auch HIER , HIER und HIER


----------



## Leif-Jesper (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Hallo,
ich knote die Mommen immer mit einem Clinchknoten (schreibt man das so?) an.Könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie ihr es macht?


----------



## gismowolf (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Meine selbstgemachten Mormyschkas binde ich genau so an,wie ich jeden anderen Haken auch anbinde!!  
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=41983

und hier noch 2 links für allerlei Knoten:
http://www.angeltreff.org/geraettechnik/knoten/grinnerknoten/grinnerknoten.html

http://www.pikefisher.de/knoten/knotenfiebel.pdf

und viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Danke,
ich meinte aber Mommen mit integriertem Loch


----------



## Leif-Jesper (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Bei angelshop-berger.de gibt's Mommen und Eisruten.


----------



## gismowolf (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Hi Leif-Jesper!
Du fädelst das Monofil 0,06 oder 0,08mm ø von der Seite,auf der die Hakenspitze sich befindet durch das Loch und bindest dann die Schnur mit einem dieser Knoten von den links auf den Hakenschenkel!!Ich würde Dir aber raten nur 1 (eine) Made als Witterung
anzuködern!!Einen Wurm solltest Du nicht nehmen,denn der beeinträchtigt das Spiel der Mormyschka und dann ist sie nicht mehr so fängig!!Wenn schon Wurm,dann nur ein ganz kleines Stück,das nicht länger als eine Made ist!!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: mormischka fischen am schluchsee*

Hallo und danke!
Aber ich ködere keine Made sondern ein ca.4 cm. grosses Mistwurmstück an.
Dieses bringt meine Mommen aber erst richtig in Schwung und fängt noch mehr Barsche.


----------

